# BYU goes 139 mph



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

DavidDymaxion said:


> BYU is running for the E1 Salt Flats record (Electric streamliner under 500 kg 1100 lbs). They went 139 mph on their first pass and are looking to do a backup run Friday.
> http://www.byustreamliner.com
> http://explodingdinosaurs.com/byugarage
> 
> ...


Cool  Thanks for the report. I might have been there, but the eBike race and "stuff" kept me away. Maybe later this season. Were you there gettin' salty? And congrats to BYU. I predict they will go faster. 

major


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

I wanted to go, but I have day job demands and need to put those hours towards working on my car. Congratulations on your ebike's winning performance!


major said:


> Cool  Thanks for the report. I might have been there, but the eBike race and "stuff" kept me away. Maybe later this season. Were you there gettin' salty? And congrats to BYU. I predict they will go faster.
> 
> major


----------

